# NEW ND State Record Non Typical Shatters Previous Record!



## R y a n

'A once-in-several-lifetimes' buck
By RICHARD HINTON 
Bismarck Tribune 

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 125416.txt

Jim Casto Jr. was battling a classic case of "buck fever" last Wednesday as he sat in a blind during his Badlands bow hunt.

"This buck came in, and when I saw him I couldn't function. I went to pieces," the 52-year-old bowhunter said Tuesday by telephone from Evans, W.Va.

An archer and bowhunter since his father bought him a lemonwood bow at age 8, Casto thought he was too old to suffer even a short bout of "buck fever," a temporary condition that can turn even veteran hunters immobile when the buck they've always dreamed of shooting is in their sights.

"I got my composure back and was able to make the shot," he said.

The antlers on this non-typical white-tailed buck were massive enough to freeze up even a longtime bowhunter.










Casto green-scored the brute at 234 inches. The Pope & Young record for North Dakota non-typical whitetails is 188 1/8 inches. The vast size of the rack almost guarantees that it will topple the 45-year-old state record when it's officially measured after a 60-day drying period. The mandatory drying period slightly reduces the measurements.

"Wow. That's a heck of a deer for North Dakota," Steve Arnold, president of Nishu Bowmen, the Bismarck-Mandan bow-hunting club, said Tuesday.

Casto was on a five-day hunt with Jerry Defoe, of Watford City, who owns and operates Dakota Adventures. Casto took the monster in Dunn County, near the Little Missouri River.

"I was totally shocked," Defoe said Tuesday of the gigantic buck. "I never dreamed a deer like that was in the state, much less where I hunt. I just put him in a stand that I saw had a lot of activity around it," said Defoe.

When Defoe looked at the downed buck, it was lying in a brushy area.

"I thought it might be brush, but it was all horns," he said.

Casto had no idea what the buck might score when he saw it.

"When I found him, my imagination was not prepared for what the facts were," he said.

Casto was low key when Defoe asked him if he had had any luck that afternoon.

"I told him I had shot a main frame 5x5 with a little junk on him," said Casto. "It was dark, but it's hard to explain the look on (Defoe's) face. He was excited."

Defoe also appreciated the good shot Casto made on the buck. "That's one of the things I like best," he said. "He's a good shot and has a good attitude. I love to have him in camp."

Bow hunting is Casto's main pastime. "I don't golf or fish. Idon't rifle hunt," he explained.

"He practices five to six hours a day," Defoe added.

An inductee in the West Virginia Bowhunters Association Hall of Fame, Casto also makes many of his bows and arrows.

But this five-day Badlands hunt had gotten off to a bad start for Casto.

"The first evening, I had a 140-class 4x4, and I shot low and missed him," Castro said. "Tuesday, I had a 150-class 5x5 mule deer and shot a foot under him."

"He was shooting a recurve bow. He's an extremely good shot. You add buck fever into it, and a guy can miss," said Defoe. "He was a little disappointed in himself."

In hindsight, Casto was glad he missed those bucks. He was able to swap his recurve bow for his compound bow and take the potential state non-typical whitetail record. The Pope & Young world record non-typical whitetail, taken in 2002 in Greene County, Ohio, scored 294 0/8. A bow-hunting and conservation organization, Pope & Young is the keeper of big-game bow-hunting records.

As a part-time and hobby taxidermist, Casto plans to turn the big deer into a full body mount.

Arnold, the Nishu Bowmen president, wasn't surprised that a monster whitetail buck was taken in North Dakota.

"They are shooting these 180 and 190 typicals, which is incredible for North Dakota. Ithink it was only a matter of time before a non-typical showed up that was scored that high," he said. "The winters we have had, and that that particular area has not been as drought affected contributes to good horn growth. And the limited amount of gun (licenses) Game and Fish gives you in the Badlands helps in growing deer."

This trip was Casto's fifth consecutive year to hunt in North Dakota's Badlands, all with Defoe.

"I did research over the years and found out the Badlands was a good area for deer and kind of a secret," he explained.

Casto spent the remainder of his time in camp.

"People were coming from all over Dunn and McKenzie counties. It was a photofest and get-together for two days. I can't venture to guess how many people did come to look," he said.

Casto was hunting with family members and friends.

"Those guys are out here to have a good time. They come for the fun of it. If they get a deer, it's a plus" said Defoe. "They are the kind of people we really need. I really like the fact they are coming into the state and putting something it. They are trying to do all they can to say thanks for the hunting here. They are very good people, and they are welcome back at any time."

Casto already has booked with Defoe for next year.

"I just love it out there. If I didn't have so many things holding me here, I would have been out there years ago," he said.

He doubts he'll find a bigger buck next season.

"That buck is a once-in-several-lifetimes animal," he said.

-----------------------------------------

WOW! 

He even shot it with a RECURVE bow! Very Impressive!

Ryan


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

No, it was shot with a compound over bait! :eyeroll:

I agree that it's a nice deer, but the outfitter has been feeding it all year so no wonder it's that big. uke:


----------



## tb

Bait?


----------



## goatboy

:roll:


----------



## target

goatboy said:


> We fed a little over 30 tons of grain through out the hunting season.


 uke: :******:


----------



## holmsvc

We have 19 Cabela's ladder tree stands and 10 fully enclosed blinds for adverse weather conditions. All with feeding stations that have approx. a 25 yard shot. :******: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: :******:


----------



## Jiffy

This shouldn't be allowed :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## KEN W

We may not like it but it is legal......there will be a baiting bill in the legislature next month.


----------



## tb

I'm not a deer hunter, but when I see he missed a 4x4 and then a 5x5 and then shot this 'thing', all within a short period of time, in an area where there is obviously a number of other hunters, it makes you wonder what the truth really is. Just wonderin'. And he practices hours every day?? Hello??


----------



## USSapper

6 to be exact


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Congrats on your new state record Mr. Casto. :beer:


----------



## bretts

As much as I disagree with baiting, it is legal so by no means did he break the law, and also to miss a couple bucks is not a matter of something illegal going on, everbody on the website that is a serious bowhunter can probably easily remember when he/she missed a perfect opportunity at a big buck. I bet he is a great shot, sometimes you miss, sometimes you miss a couple times in a short period. Plain and simple he killed it legally some of us don't like it because of baiting but it's an incredible buck don't take the glory away from the guy c'mon


----------



## USSapper

i have to agree with bretts. I had never missed an easy shot until this year and have missed 4 easy shots. Just a bummer that a ND resident couldnt shoot it


----------



## bretts

agreed


----------



## wirehairman

tb said:


> I'm not a deer hunter, but when I see he missed a 4x4 and then a 5x5 and then shot this 'thing', all within a short period of time, in an area where there is obviously a number of other hunters, it makes you wonder what the truth really is. Just wonderin'. And he practices hours every day?? Hello??


It sounds like he missed twice with his recurve (which are difficult to shoot on the best day) and realized something wasn't quite right so switched to his compound bow and made a good shot.

I don't think that should lead someone to question his shooting ability or the legitimacy of the story.


----------



## Ithaca1

Even better note. Defoe is known to help himself to the Pheasants Forever grain in Watford City when it was on an honor system. He uses it for his baitpiles for deer. Pretty sorry crew.


----------



## Dak

Thanks for educating me...I didn't even realize baiting deer was legal here.


----------



## joebobhunter4

why are you guys all putting the guy down...

i mean it was legal and everything so congrats to him... ive used bait for deer and if its legal you have no right to say it shouldnt count for a state record and all that crap...


----------



## Hunterda

My only gripe is that outfitters are baiting to get the deer off of public land (that you and I are able to hunt) and getting them onto their private land. Almost like high fence hunting, the deer are going to be where the food is (30 tons of food, not a little pile of apples). Doesn't seem quite right does it.


----------



## kase

people hunting that public land can bait too, though. maybe not 30 tons of grain :-?, but they could bait. he killed it legally plain and simple...missing two before it or not. i don't agree with baiting and i don't do it, but it is legal. hopefully someday that changes, but now it's legal and that deer will go into the books with an out-of-staters name behind it. i'm sure he paid plenty of money to go hunt there and if that's the way you wanna play, go ahead. it is too bad that it wasn't a ND resident, but if one of us had the money to go hunt there, maybe it would have been.

kase

P.S. what was the deal with the grain and pheasants forever?


----------



## Duck Commander

kase I was wondering the same thing about the pheasant forever grain.

Ithaca fill us in


----------



## boondocks

Wasn't the state record Muley buck shot by an out of stater also. Thats two state records in about the same number of years shot by NR's. Whats going on here? Thats what we get for complaining about out of staters CONSTANTLY. Bad karma.


----------



## kwas

Its funny the only way to not get any criticisem about a state recored or world class deer is not to talk about it or let anyone read about it. But that would not be fair for the hunters who realy appreciate it for the haters seem to outnumber the none haters.



> I make my own luck


----------



## USSapper

What you just said is not true, there is always some sort of controversial issue usually involve when a world class deer is taken. Here this buck was taken over a bait pile, Iowas typical was taken and a game farm which is not being reconized i believe. The maryland buck that was shot by a firefighter has been criticized by few if any.


----------



## kwas

If it's the state recored its the state recored there should be no controversial anything if someone knows first hand their was somthing illegal about it thay should notify the DNR, boon & croocett, or the states big game recored keeper so it can be taken off the books.


----------



## kase

and the deer can be taken away from the hunter. also, take away his hunting rights for a long time and fine his a$$


----------



## Kshunter

Amazing Buck!!!


----------



## DelSnavely

It's just too bad we're turning into Texas. :eyeroll:


----------



## upland420

When you _*PAY*_ to shoot a critter, it should *NEVER *be in any record book. He has already "booked" with the guide for next year. :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## angus 1

SOOOOO if shot on PLOTS it can not be in the book??


----------



## Duck Commander

The guide is booked up for the entire fall. I seen that they just pulled in another heated hunting blind to sit over another one of there fenced in bait piles with a blue feeder hanging in the air.


----------



## gunsmokex

Ok so let me get this straight now, how did he bait the deer? Did he dump corn/grain down on the ground under treestands in shooting lanes? Now I don't mind if some one goes and plants a food plot that is completely different, but dumping grain on the ground is definitely not sportsman like and 100% should not be legal. Oh and I love the part where "I've never touched a rifle" yep thats somthing to be proud of too, after you've killed your baited deer with your bow.


----------



## Teufelhunden

DelSnavely said:


> It's just too bad we're turning into Texas. :eyeroll:


Actually thats a good thing. Maybe a few of your residents will start staying home to hunt and quit coming down here to hunt. I am sure your farmers and DNR could use the income to improve conditions in your state even further.

Anyone who thinks that you could kill a buck like that over bait is talking out of the wrong end and should confine their conversation to subjects that they know a little about.


----------



## blhunter3

Was the deer raised in the wild? If it was then it could possibly be the state record. If it wasn't then it shouldnt. As much as I don't like the pay-to-play, every state to some point in becoming more and more like that. It bothers me that those people call themsevles "hunters" all the do is sit in a heated blind and basicly aim and shoot. To me thats not hunting. Hunting is taking the time to scout, set up your own blind/treestand. Thats my opinion. Alot of those pay-to-play people have never done any of that, they just buy all the little gadgets and camo and just aim and shoot the deer that they paid for. It is so sickening that the call themselves hunters. uke: 
I think that all game farms animals shouldnt even be recognized at all, no matter how big the animal is. Raising those animals like cows and when they learn that poeple=food then when the hunter is out there the deer will walk toward him thinking food.


----------



## R y a n

blhunter3 said:


> Was the deer raised in the wild? If it was then it could possibly be the state record. If it wasn't then it shouldnt. As much as I don't like the pay-to-play, every state to some point in becoming more and more like that. It bothers me that those people call themsevles "hunters" all the do is sit in a heated blind and basicly aim and shoot. To me thats not hunting. Hunting is taking the time to scout, set up your own blind/treestand. Thats my opinion. Alot of those pay-to-play people have never done any of that, they just buy all the little gadgets and camo and just aim and shoot the deer that they paid for. It is so sickening that the call themselves hunters. uke:
> I think that all game farms animals shouldnt even be recognized at all, no matter how big the animal is. Raising those animals like cows and when they learn that poeple=food then when the hunter is out there the deer will walk toward him thinking food.


Guys.

This deer was not pen raised, raised on a game farm or anything else. It was taken via fair chase methods.

The only thing that is controversial about this deer is:

1. It was shot by a hunter who was able to freely purchase over the counter an "Any Deer" bow license.
2. That he came in specifically from out of state knowing he could buy this type of license
3. That he hunted with an outfitter who has a whole bunch of land tied up specifically for big game hunting
4. That the hunting was done over "feed piles" dumped on the ground.
5. That hunting over feed piles in the Badlands virtually gurantees that all the deer in the area will concentrate around those piles allowing a "bowhunter" a highly increased chance of harvesting a huge whitetail that he wouldn't normally be willing to get anywhere near without the rut and grain laying in front of his blind. At least not without taking the time to scout, setup a decent blind, and hunt several weekends in a row.

To me hunting over a bait pile should not be allowed. It invites this type of "operation" to flourish by being able to almost gurantee action for a paying client on a limited schedule of availability.

Those are the issues. Let's quit making things up about a pen raised tame animal. That buck was as wild as they come living on the open range of the Badlands.

Ryan


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

Ryan 
I dont think anyone said it was pen raised. The point is when humans start feeding animals they become dependent on that food source they also learn to trust humans. I made the mistake 2 years ago of feeding deer. I was feeding them over the winter so I could watch them from my living room. That was a bad idea about a month after I started doing that I went out to put some corn out I looked up and there were 3 deer standing 30 yards from me. They never ran or even acted spooked they just stood there. When I was done I walked away and they started feeding with in minutes of me leaving.

So my point is they are like cattle maybe you dont have an actual pen around them but the food is close enough.

The crazy thing is I live in the middle of farm country so out in the bad lands that effect would double.


----------



## blhunter3

That was my point, you dont have to raise the deer in pens for them to become tame. Feeding any wild animal will make them accustom to humans, there for they think that all humans have food and well there is a person "hunting" them they will walk up expecting food. There was a deer problem in I think New York state where the people where feeding the deer and we watched a video is science class, of people feeding wild deer out of there hands. Thats my beef with that deer. no it wasnt feeding out of hands but it was accustom to humans. Therefor it wasnt a fair chase, there for not a record deer. IMO. 
The video we watched in class was done by I think 60 minetes a couple of years ago.


----------



## mossy512

Agree or Disagree if it's legal, well then IT'S LEGAL, I don't agree with the use of dogs for some things but again it's legal and we should not argue amongst ourselves on it. That just helps the anti's and control freaks, so let's just congradulate him and go on. By the way, that's one sweet buck.
Just my :2cents:


----------



## Starky

Well put Mossy...you guys are unbelievable. I'm sure 99% of you would jump at a chance to hunt there, whether over bait or not. I know I would.
You guys have all the antis celebrating because we are arguing amongst our selves.

Congradulations on an awsome buck.


----------



## jwdinius1

mossy very well put, it's LEGAL people get off his back, not only are the NR's happy were arguing, so are the anti's. Plain and simple it's legal, do you argree or disagree? doesn't MATTER IT"S LEGAL. Some people make fun of our hunting group cuz we use lucky ducks, well it's LEGAL so.... until the law it changed the man shot a nice buck and we should be happy such a beatuiful buck came from our state. Beleiev me i know what it si like to do it the " hard way" without baiting, but until they change the law, don't *****, he did it 100% legal and 100% fair chase from what i understand. :beer:


----------

